# chuchoter / susurrer / murmurer



## AnnieTC

quel est la différence?
example : un serpent se faufila vers elle et lui chuchota....
bien au contraire, susurra le serpent...
merci!


----------



## Donaldos

Pour le sens, ces deux verbes sont très proches.

_susurrer_ est moins commun.

Au niveau du son, l'effet produit est différent : répétition du son [ch] pour _chuchoter_, répétition du son [s] pour _susurrer_.


----------



## Patucman

J'utilise susurrer pour parler bas, n'importe pas la nature du message...et chuchoter, seulement quand on parle et ne veut pas qu'autre puisse écouter ce qu'on dit...
Mais vous pouvez utiliser quelconque pour une quelconque situation et ça va être bien exprimé et cohérent.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a pour moi une nuance: _chuchoter_, c'est parler très bas *sans faire vibrer les cordes vocales*; _susurrer_, c'est parler bas *avec un certain sifflement*, voire avec une pointe de minauderie.


----------



## tilt

J'irais plus loin que Patucman ou Me Capello, même si j'ai bien conscience qu'il peut ne s'agir que d'impressions très personnelles.
_- Susurrer _me suggère une volonté de charmer celui qui écoute, que ce soit avec de bonnes ou de mauvaises intentions.
- _Chuchoter _évoque l'idée de n'être entendu que de celui à qui on parle, sans faire référence aux intentions du locuteur.
- Pour signifier _parler bas _de manière totalement neutre, je dirais _murmurer_.

Ainsi, je pourrais chuchoter ou murmurer des reproches, mais pas les susurrer, et de quelqu'un qui parle tout seul à voix basse, je dirais seulement qu'il murmure.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> _- Susurrer _me suggère une volonté de charmer celui qui écoute, que ce soit avec de bonnes ou de mauvaises intentions.


 Par _minauderie_, j'entendais justement _volonté de charmer_: on susurre des mots doux, pas des reproches en effet.


----------



## Donaldos

Quant à moi, je tiens à répéter que l'effet produit par l'un ou l'autre de ces deux verbes relève pour bonne part de la phonétique... ^^

Les dictionnaires (qui ont été déjà partiellement cités) indiquent ainsi que le verbe _susurrer_ a une origine onomatopéique.

On trouve que ce serait aussi le cas de _chuchoter_ qui me semble (et là c'est aussi une opinion personnelle) évoquer un certain chuintement propre aux conversations à voix basse.


----------



## geostan

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais le verbe susurrer me fait penser à un vent doux, une brise.


----------



## tpfumefx

Bonsoir,

Je n'arrive pas à faire la distinction entre : susurrement/murmure/chuchotement.

Est-ce qu'ils sont des synonymes ?



Merci d'avance.


----------



## Micia93

Je viens de regarder dans le Larousse :
*murmurer* =>
 faire entendre un bruit de voix sourd et prolongé (la classe murmure en l'absence du prof) 
faire entendre une sourde protestation (la foule murmura contre l'orateur)
*susurrer* =>
dire quelque chose à quelqu'un à voix basse, dans un murmure, un chuchotement (là, ça n'aide pas beaucoup!)
*chuchoter* =>
dire quelque chose à voix basse
dire quelque chose par derrière (on chuchote qu'il est fauché - à noter qu'on pourrait aussi utiliser murmurer aussi, là)

Bref, ça t'aide un peu quand même?


----------



## tpfumefx

Merci, Micia,

D'après votre explication :

- Un murmure = un bruit, (ou un sourd mot).
- Un susurrement = un mot à voix basse.
- Un chuchotement = un mot à voix basse (aussi), (ou un mot par derrière).

Ai-je bien compris ?


----------



## Micia93

Et bien oui. Mais j'avoue que je ne suis pas trop satisfaite des définitions du dictionnaire, car on pourrait interchanger "murmurer et chuchoter". Seul "susurrer" me paraît différent, ce verbe m'évoque quelqu'un qui parle à voix basse, mais en pinçant les lèvres avec méchanceté, comme une sorte de sifflement.

D'autres avis?


----------



## tpfumefx

Il me parait que, d’après le TLFI, l’action de murmurer est vocalisée ; tandis que l’action de chuchoter n'est pas vocalisée.


----------



## Lune bleue

Sans en savoir si cela fait partie des définitions exactes, je trouve que ces trois termes font référence aux bruits qu'ils suscitent.
un chuchotement fera entendre des ch...
un murmure, des mmmm...
un susurrement, des ssss... 
Mais ca n'aide peut-être pas beaucoup lol

sinon, chuchoter est vraiment parler à à voix basse, terme neutre. 
Murmurer est plus poétique. Un ruisseau murmure, on murmure à l'oreille des chevaux  .
Susurrer a peut-être une connotation émotionnelle, négative ou positive. On susurre des mots doux ou pour jeter un sort par exemple. C'est encore moins fort qu'un chuchotement. Plutôt très près de l'oreille.


----------



## tpfumefx

Le sujet peut être une chose, dans l'exemple ci-dessous, que signifie "susurrait"  :

"Un murmure de voix *susurrait* derrière la porte."


----------



## Francophone_France

Il me semble qu'un "chuchotement" n'est pas accompagné de murmure (bruit), mais un "susurrement" se manifeste ainsi : (murmure + parler très bas et avec douceur).


----------



## tpfumefx

Bonsoir,

Merci tout le monde,
Dans le texte suivant :


> On y récitait le chapelet; de pieuses personnes, agenouillées ou assises, marmottaient les prières; c'était un *murmure*, un *chuchotement* à ras de terre qui ne semblait pas s'élever bien haut.


Comment expliquer la signification d'un murmure et d'un chuchotement dans ce contexte ?


----------



## Francophone_France

Bonsoir, tpfumefx,

Un murmure  => du radical onomatopéique [Mou].
Un chuchotement  => du radical onomatopéique [Chut].


----------



## Chimel

Pour moi, la différence tient aussi à une volonté de se faire comprendre ou non.

Si quelqu'un me chuchote quelque chose (à l'oreille), il me le dit à voix très basse, par exemple pendant une cérémonie où on est censé garder le silence, mais en principe je comprends tout ce qu'il dit (en tout cas, il veut que je le comprenne).

Quelqu'un qui murmure quelque chose a souvent tendance à le dire pour lui-même, sans qu'on puisse clairement distinguer (tous) les mots. Par exemple un élève qui vient d'être puni peut murmurer quelque chose: on devine que ce sont des mots pas très gentils à l'encontre de son professeur, mais on ne les comprend pas (sauf s'il les murmure un peu trop fort...). "Chuchoter" ne conviendrait pas bien dans ce cas. Le murmure d'une foule est aussi un bruit indistinct.

"Susurrer" est très littéraire: on le lit, mais on ne l'entend guère dans la vie de tous les jours... J'ai donc un peu de mal à déterminer s'il implique ou non une volonté de se faire comprendre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour _murmurer_ et _chuchoter_, je suis d'accord avec les commentaires de Chimel, sauf que _murmurer_ n'est pas nécessairement négatif ni indistinct, contrairement à _marmonner_ ou _grommeler_.

En outre, comme déjà suggéré par Tpfumefx, on ne fait pas vibrer les cordes vocales lorsque l'on chuchote. En revanche, lorsque l'on murmure, on peut ou non les faire vibrer.



Lune bleue said:


> Susurrer a peut-être une connotation émotionnelle, négative ou positive. On susurre des mots doux ou pour jeter un sort par exemple. C'est encore moins fort qu'un chuchotement. Plutôt très près de l'oreille.


Je pense aussi que _susurrer_  s'emploie de nos jours presque toujours avec une connotation  émotionnelle, mais j'aurais dit avant tout positive, affectueuse, amoureuse, voire taquine ou malicieuse. Je ne l'emploierais pas pour jeter un sort. D'accord également avec le fait que c'est généralement tout près de l'oreille que l'on susurre.


----------



## tpfumefx

Chimel, Maître capello, merci infiniment. J'ai beaucoup admiré la lucidité de vos esprits.


> sauf que _murmurer n'est pas nécessairement négatif ni indistinct_


Comme dans l'exemple suivant : "Murmurer des prières."

L'action de murmurer est positive et distincte.

J'espère que j'ai bien compris !


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Pour _murmurer_ et _chuchoter_, je suis d'accord avec les commentaires de Chimel, sauf que _murmurer_ n'est pas nécessairement négatif ni indistinct, contrairement à _marmonner_ ou _grommeler_.


Oui, c'est exact. Dans l'exemple que j'ai donné, où quelqu'un dit quelque chose tout bas à un moment où il faudrait garder le silence, _murmurer à l'oreille _pourrait se dire aussi, et également avec une volonté de se faire comprendre. Mais l'inverse, dans l'exemple de l'élève puni, n'est pas vrai.

_Murmurer _a donc un champ d'application plus large: avec une volonté de se faire comprendre de l'autre ou en parlant indistinctement pour soi-même, en faisant vibrer ses cordes vocales ou non.


----------



## Milky8384

On peut chuchoter très fort, car chuchoter signifie, comme l'a dit tpfumefx, ne pas vocaliser.
En revanche, murmurer c'est forcément un faible volume sonore.


----------



## Micia93

"chuchoter très fort"???  
sans te froisser, tu plaisantes, là?


----------



## Milky8384

Pas du tout :-D 
Je suis même capable de parler moins fort que je ne chuchote... (si besoin de preuve et si on peut télécharger des fichiers, je suis prête à fournir un extrait audio !)
Chuchoter, c'est ne pas faire vibrer ses cordes vocales. En posant les doigts sur la gorge, on sent bien si ça vibre (murmure, voix parlée, chant) ou pas (chuchotement ou grosse angine). Et c'est indépendant du volume sonore dont on peut faire preuve.


----------



## Micia93

Désolée, Milky, je ne te suis pas


----------



## floralies

Je suis d'accord avec beaucoup de choses qui ont été dites plus haut.

Je pense que l'emploi est défini par l'intention et/ou la circonstance.

On chuchote pour ne pas se faire entendre (en entrant dans une église par exemple).
La voix n'est pas timbrée et on entend donc principalement les consonnes sonores (fricatives surtout, ch).

Le murmure est pour moi timbré.
Les cordes vocales vibrent.
Et c est plus sourd.
Consonnes non sonores (maaaa)

Le murmure m évoque la notion d'un groupe mais peut être pas obligatoirement.

Sussurer est pour moi faire passer un message clair peut être plutôt secret à l'oreille de quelqu'un.


----------



## Maître Capello

Milky8384 said:


> Je suis même capable de parler moins fort que je ne chuchote...


Je comprends ce que vous voulez dire, mais le sens de _chuchoter_ est avant tout de « parler à voix basse ». Ce n'est qu'ensuite que vient la distinction de ne pas faire vibrer les cordes vocales…

TLFi s.v. _chuchoter_ :


> Parler à voix basse, sans vibration des cordes vocales de façon qu'une tierce personne ne saisisse pas le sens de la conversation.



Larousse s.v. _chuchoter_ :


> Faire entendre un murmure confus de voix, parler à voix basse.


----------



## Milky8384

Maître Capello, je suis d'accord avec vous... Selon le contexte. Dans certains cas, la distinction phonologique (vibration ou non des cordes vocales) est un facteur à considérer en priorité. Et dans d'autres, tout ce qui compte c'est de savoir qu'on communique avec un nombre de décibels limités.

Si vous cornaquez un groupe d'enfants et que vous voulez éviter qu'ils fassent trop de bruit, vous leur demanderez de chuchoter et non de murmurer, car l'absence de vibration constitue une sorte de "plafond" sonore qu'on dépasse moins facilement par mégarde que si on murmure (il y a un changement de mode à opérer, alors que pour aller du murmure à la voix forte on ne fait qu'amplifier le son). 

Si vous souffrez d'une grosse angine et que vous ne pouvez plus parler, vous ne pourrez pas non plus murmurer, mais vous serez encore en mesure de chuchoter.

Beaucoup d'amateurs d'ASMR sont attachés à cette distinction (en précisant par exemple dans le titre de la vidéo "Voix basse non chuchotée", ou "voix douce + chuchotements").

Mais naturellement, pour une traduction littéraire, il est vrai que ce n'est en général pas très important de savoir comment le personnage utilise précisément son appareil phonatoire ...


----------



## Translating_ink

"chuchoter" est neutre. Un enfant peut chuchoter.
"murmurer" est un peu plus délicat et sensuel, et plus adulte
"susurrer" est carrément mièvre ! Séducteur, manipulateur, comme un serpent
et il y a aussi "dire à voix basse" qui est neutre, comme pour ne pas se faire entendre

[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

Translating_ink said:


> "murmurer" est un peu plus délicat et sensuel, et plus adulte


 Non, un enfant aussi peut murmurer, sans qu'il n'y ait rien de sensuel.


----------

